# Help, I'm a muffin failure



## taficat (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm desperately trying to cook muffins, but everytime they are perfect on top, but have a soggy bottom....Why? PLease HELP!!!


----------



## jkath (Sep 11, 2006)

Here's a quick thought - 
when you take the muffins out of the oven, do you cool them in their pan?
I like to bake them in muffin papers, so I can take them out as soon as possible. I've always thought this helped keep my muffins from going soggy.


----------



## Alix (Sep 11, 2006)

jkath is right. You need to let them cool only a few minutes in the pan, then get them out of there onto a cooling rack to let the air circulate around them.


----------



## Sakura (Oct 10, 2006)

*my muffin problems*

I always make my muffins in muffin papers too, but they always stick to the paper and I end up losing half my muffin! I take them out of the pan just a minute or two after I take them out of the oven...
I just stick them on a dinner plate, would it really make a difference if I put them on a wire cooling rack??


----------



## Shunka (Oct 10, 2006)

Yes, a cooling rack is so much better than on a plate!! I learned this the hard way too.


----------



## cara (Oct 10, 2006)

maybe your temperature is too hot?
so it burns on top?
do you have an oven thermometer?


----------



## Katie H (Oct 10, 2006)

Are you preheating your oven before putting in the cupcakes?


----------

